
Lidl whisky costing £13.49 named best Scotch in the world - ltzel
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/lidl-whisky-scotch-best-world-competition-award-alcohol-supermarket-a8798941.html
======
stevoo
I am trying to wrap my head around this.

This was supposedly coming from the following website
[http://www.worldwhiskiesawards.com/winner/whisky/2018](http://www.worldwhiskiesawards.com/winner/whisky/2018)

But have search low and high to find the Lidl Whiskey Queen Margot, but i have
been unable to find it in any awards.

From a quick google search various website spread the same news, but none
actually link to a reputable source for this.

As far as i can find Lidl won the chain supermarket last year whiskey award
while Aldi have just earned a Gold Medal at the 2018 Scotch Whisky Masters
awards.

The two winners are the Highland Black 8-year-old Blended Scotch and their
Glen Marnoch Islay Single Malt.

Can someone please enlighten me if i am wrong ...

Edit: Just found this link
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipeschrieberg/2019/02/28/fak...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipeschrieberg/2019/02/28/fake-
whisky-news-no-that-lidl-whisky-is-not-the-best-in-the-world/) That explain
that the so called websites are really as expected ... not to be trusted.

~~~
dagw
I've also been digging around and eventually found that "Winners will be
announced on 28 March 2019" on their site so I'm guessing the winner hasn't
officially been announced yet.

------
dagw
In what category and what was it up against?

The only link I could find in any article was to here:
[http://www.worldwhiskiesawards.com/winner/whisky/2018](http://www.worldwhiskiesawards.com/winner/whisky/2018)

And there it says the Johnnie Walker Gold Label won best blended.

Edit: Newspaper linked to last years results. Apparently this years results
haven't been announced yet and will only be announced on 28 March 2019.

~~~
dazc
'World's Best Scotch Whisky' according to the article.

A lot of these Lidl/Aldi awards don't stand up to scrutiny.

~~~
dagw
_' World's Best Scotch Whisky' according to the article._

Which is weird because that is not a category World Whiskies Awards lists on
their competition site. The closest category they have that this would fit in
would be Blended 12 Years & Under

------
evilroot
that's a fake news,
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipeschrieberg/2019/02/28/fak...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipeschrieberg/2019/02/28/fake-
whisky-news-no-that-lidl-whisky-is-not-the-best-in-the-world/#643475f864f5)

------
sitkack
Netto isn’t going that sit by and let Lidl just dominate like this.

------
GrryDucape
I hope that I will not forget to try it when I will be in Germany.

------
ltzel
Same thing as Aldi's whisky last year.

------
ykevinator
Can you get it in the u.s.?

~~~
TheAdamist
Lidl is just getting started in the US where liquor laws are nonsensical so i
would guess not, especially since the only stores i know of are in NJ & PA. NJ
- they wont be paying $1M+ for a license, of which they can only get 2 for the
company in the whole state, plus they are a discount grocery store; and PA -
only state stores can sell hard liquor.

------
Phenomenit
This site is unwatchable on safari ios.

So is the whiskey any good?

~~~
squarefoot
Tried it a while ago; surely it's not Lagavulin, but it's good.

